# Buffed  parteiisch?



## sempert (21. September 2012)

Was mich seit einiger Zeit beschäftigt, wenn ich die News lese. Es steht für Wow zwar zig Neuigkeiten zu mehr oder minder intressanten Dingen rund um das Spiel drinnen aber wenns ma an Kritik geht in Sachen Wow lese ich nix in den Newstickern. Ein Beispiel das aktuellste Thema mit den Crossservern in vielen Foren so gaube auch hier hab ich Unmut , Kritik von Lesern gesehen die über das normale Maß an mimi hinaus geht und Buffed selbst tut so als würde es sowas gar net gebe. Statt ma darauf detailiert einzugehn lese wir weiterhin Set sonstwas kommt für Klasse x-y oder Gilde abc will neuen Versuch starte ....

Machen die Redakteure von Buffed grad Urlaub? mir scheints so


----------



## Fremder123 (21. September 2012)

Meine Güte, nun bleib mal ruhig. Hast Du Dich nur hier angemeldet um gleich loszuledern? Das Feature ist grad mal "ein paar Stunden" alt und Du willst schon detaillierte Einsichten? Vielleicht müssen die Jungs und Mädels von buffed (und anderen Seiten) auch erstmal Erfahrungen damit sammeln? Erstmal nachdenken ist manchmal hilfreich.


----------



## Sarothan (21. September 2012)

Wenn Buffed keinen Kommentar zu (brisanten) Themen abgibt heißt das, dass sie unparteiisch sind. Ist ist auch besser so, denn so macht man sich keine Feine oder gar Anklagen von den Entwicklern im schlimmsten Fall. Anders als so manch eine Zeitung (jeder weiß welche) ist Buffed eine rein informative Seite, die keine Spiele/Spieler aufgrund von persönlichen Kritiken auschließt oder abschreckt. Kleine Themen können auch interessant sein, T-Sets dürften wohl viele beschäfftigen und Top-Gilden und deren Mitglieder zählen zu den WoW-Promis, egal ob umstritten oder nicht. 

Buffed wäre parteiisch, wenn sie Meinungen von Entwicklern oder Spielern infrage stellen würden, oder spezielle Spiele empfehlen, während sich der Beitrag um ein anderes Spiel dreht, also versuchte Überführung von Spielern.


----------



## Geroniax (21. September 2012)

Und dennoch frage ich mich was diese sinnlose Aggresivität von Fremder123 soll bei einer Frage, die wie uns Sarothan zeigt, ganz normal beantwortet werden kann.

Für so etwas habe ich absolut kein Verständnis.


----------



## Almasor (21. September 2012)

Abgesehen davon, dass ich für jeden Beitrag von Fremder123 ohne ihn gelesen zu haben meine Hand dafür ins Feuer legen würde, 
dass er hochwertig und wertvoll ist, finde ich hat er recht.
Ich als aktiver WoW Spieler habe von der Crossover Problematik selbst noch nichts bemerken können, zumal es auch dazu eine News 
auf buffed gab und somit muss man ja auch erstmal den buffies die Chance geben, sich das selbst anzugucken.
Und es ist nunmal Fakt, dass viele WoW Spieler sich viel zu schnell beschweren und niemandem eine Chance zu irgendwas geben.
WENN es diese Problematik gibt, so ist Blizzard ja vllt. schon dabei sie zu beheben und dazu sollte man ihnen die Möglichkeit geben.
Und damit ist der TE, auch wenn er sachlich bleibt, für mich zuersteinmal ein Flamer.
Es heißt erstmal genau hingucken (wiegesagt es gab eine News) und auch mal etwas abwarten.


----------



## Dominar Rygel XVI (21. September 2012)

sempert schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel das aktuellste Thema mit den Crossservern in vielen Foren so gaube auch hier hab ich Unmut , Kritik von Lesern gesehen die über das normale Maß an mimi hinaus geht und Buffed selbst tut so als würde es sowas gar net gebe.



20.09.2012 11:53 Uhr

http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-PC-16678/News/WoW-Angelwettbewerb-deaktiviert-1025532/

... weil es eben ein Problem mit den Cross-Realm-Zonen gibt.



sempert schrieb:


> Machen die Redakteure von Buffed grad Urlaub? mir scheints so



Was sollen sie denn auch schreiben? Die einen jammern drüber die Zonen seien zu voll, die anderen meckern das sie mit PvPlern zusammen kommen.... "objektive" Meinungen über die man berichten kann gibt es nicht, un AFAIK ist das Feature in Europe gar nicht aktiv, womit sich hierzulande nur eine Diskussionsgrundlage aufgrund von Mutmaßungen finden lässt.


----------



## Nighthawk2001 (21. September 2012)

Wenn du mit "ist das Feature in Europa noch nicht aktiv" das Crossrealm Feature meinst; doch das ist in Europa aktiv.


----------



## Almasor (21. September 2012)

Ich möchte bitte den Beitrag von Dominar Rygel XVI liken


----------



## Dominar Rygel XVI (21. September 2012)

Nighthawk2001 schrieb:


> Wenn du mit "ist das Feature in Europa noch nicht aktiv" das Crossrealm Feature meinst; doch das ist in Europa aktiv.



Ok. Hatte das nicht so exakt verfolgt (schrieb ja auch AFAIK ). Danke für die Korrektur.


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. September 2012)

In den "Meinung & Anregung"-Bereich verschoben


----------



## Mondenkynd (21. September 2012)

Crossrealm fu**t mich eh ab, jetzt kann man sich nicht nur mit den eigenen Frambots des Servers um die Reganzien kloppen, nein jetzt hängen auch noch alle anderen Server mit dabei und man bekommt gar nichts mehr. Ich habe gestern ca. 1-2h für 1 Stack in Uldum gebraucht (damit ich zumindest meine 500er Marke im Beruf mit dem Twink noch packe vor MoP).


----------



## Tikume (21. September 2012)

Abgesehn von dem erwähnten Bug scheint die Kritik sich auf "Ich kann nicht mehr so angenehm farmen" bzw. "Da sind andere Leute die auch meine Questmobs brauchen" zu beschränken.
Blizzard hat seine Kundschaft falsch eingeschätzt. Jeder Spieler hätte besser seine eigene Instanz erhalten.


----------



## Alri (22. September 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Abgesehn von dem erwähnten Bug scheint die Kritik sich auf "Ich kann nicht mehr so angenehm farmen" bzw. "Da sind andere Leute die auch meine Questmobs brauchen" zu beschränken.
> Blizzard hat seine Kundschaft falsch eingeschätzt. Jeder Spieler hätte besser seine eigene Instanz erhalten.



 also ich hab damit kein problem,wenn diese ressourcen in meinem ah landen würden und somit meine server ökonomie stabilisieren würden.
aber nein,nun landet der krempel auf irgendeinem server und die sachen werden bei mir noch teurer im ah oder eben erst gar nicht verfügbar.
also neben crz bitte auch crah.
mein server und meine fraktion ist sogar so unbeliebt,dass sich nur gaaanz selten ein edelstein duper zu uns verirrt hat.
von mount dupes will ich erst gar nicht sprechen.nicht das ich das gut heißen würde.ist nur ein anzeichen dafür,wie tot es bei uns ist.
 und nur weil dir,tikume,keine anderen probleme mit crz einfallen,kann es keine anderen geben?
fängt pvplern auf pve servern an.gankfest inc ... und hört bei sich gestört fühlenden rplern noch lange nicht auf.

gruß
alri


----------



## Tikume (22. September 2012)

Alri schrieb:


> und nur weil dir,tikume,keine anderen probleme mit crz einfallen,kann es keine anderen geben?


Das ist wohl gemerkt deine Behauptung, nicht meine. Bisher hat aber niemand was anderes vorbringen können.
PvPler die Leute auf PvE Server abschlachten - ein Märchen.
Keine Rohstoffe mehr im Auktionshaus - reine Spekulation.

Und dass Du zu Beleidigungen greifen musst untermauert ja nur deinen Mangel an Argumenten.


----------



## Almasor (23. September 2012)

Da hat Tikume völlig recht.
Es gibt zwar jetzt PvPler auf den PvE Servern, aber 1. hat Blizzard deutlich gesagt, dass das nicht so geplant ist und
gefixt wird, was ja völlig zufriedenstellend ist.
2. bin auch ich schon vielen Spielern von PvP Servern begegnet und habe mir auch Kämpfe mit ihnen geliefert, 
ALLERDINGS musste dafür ich zuerst angreifen, sonst können die mir garnichts. Wer also kein PvP will, solang ihr
diese Spieler nicht angreift (was kein Problem ist, solang man mit zwei offenen Augen spielt), können die euch arme
PvEler auch nicht abschlachten.

Andererseits das mit den Rohstoffen scheint wirklich zu stimmen, sehr viele Spieler meiner Gilde haben das bemerkt, 
dass im AH vieles teurer und seltener geworden ist und die entsprechenden Gebiete sind auch wirklich hoffnungslos 
überfarmt.
Aber auch das ist für mich (noch) kein Grund sich jetzt aufzuregen und Blizzard zu verfluchen.
Es wird sich da wohl etwas dran ändern von Blizzard aus (die nehmen das nämlich durchaus ernst, wenn man mal ins Forum schaut) 
oder es wird sich einpendeln und wenn alles nix hilft, kann man immernoch selbst farmen, auch wenn der Zeitaufwand jetzt höher ist.


----------

